# Which S. Rhombeus Varient/Morphotype ???



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm thinking Peruvian, or Rio Aguaria. Any others takes on him ???

1.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

2.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

3.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

4.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

You can see his shape best in this picture, but the flash is on, and he looks much more silver than in person.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I say Araguia......looks similar to my old Araguaia


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

araguaia my guess


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice fish. I like the purplish glow it has in the sunlight/flash. Match your tank trim


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks a lot like the 6-7inch unkown rhomb ash has for sale.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

ya I just checked out ashs site. My rhom does look alot like that unknown one.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

and the fact that the unkown rhom was collected from peru makes me further belive that they are the same varient. Mine to was collected in peru.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it was collected in peru it is a peruvian rhom. It looks like many of the peruvian rhoms i have seen and not like the araguian I had.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

what differences occur through the different varients/morphtypes. (size,colour,etc.)???


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmm, this one is mine. 6 Incher.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

sweet rhoms....................


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i think its an ara.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I realize this is a pretty old topic, but I have some new pics. He has changed quite a bit in a few short months. Here he is now


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

He has lost his faint humeral patch, lost most of the red around the gills, and his eyes are going noticably red. He has also gained a gold colour on the bottom half of his body, and grey/blackish on the top half. The pics don't show this very well though


----------

